# Looking for a quote for daughter's senior yearbook



## sun starved Gayle

We are doing a "parent ad" for our daughter's senior yearbook and I'm looking for a good quote to print with it.  A lot of parents say something like "you''ll always be our little pokie-poo" or similar and that's just not us.

Something short, thoughtful and meaningful.  Inspiring would be good too.  Not asking too much am I?  

TIA
Gayle


----------



## Luanne

I remember going through this last year.  I found a quote that I thought really fit our daughter.  Something about how it took courage to stay yourself when everyone else around you wants you to change.  I think I found it by googling for quotes.


----------



## EZ-ED

sun starved Gayle said:
			
		

> We are doing a "parent ad" for our daughter's senior yearbook and I'm looking for a good quote to print with it.  A lot of parents say something like "you''ll always be our little pokie-poo" or similar and that's just not us.
> 
> Something short, thoughtful and meaningful.  Inspiring would be good too.  Not asking too much am I?
> 
> TIA
> Gayle



How about something like 

"Here's ten two letter words to live by - IF IT IS TO BE IT IS UP TO ME"


----------



## wackymother

Oh oh oh! There's a great one that they used on my junior-high yearbook that is perfect for this: 

"This is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning."

--Winston Churchill

Can you believe I still remember it? I get a little misty over it, too.


----------



## Jeni

If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them. 
Henry David Thoreau (1817 - 1862) 

No bird soars too high, if he soars with his own wings. 
William Blake (1757 - 1827) 

There are two lasting bequests we can give our children. One is roots. The other is wings. 
Hodding Carter Jr. 


You can also try www.quotationspage.com

Jeni


----------



## EAM

*"You may be whatever you resolve to be"*

These words of Stonewall Jackson are engraved on the barracks building at Virginia Military Institute:

"You may be whatever you resolve to be"


----------



## MULTIZ321

Gayle,

Here are some other quotation resources;
http://yalepress.yale.edu/yupbooks/qyd/sites.html

and
http://dir.yahoo.com/Reference/Quotations/


Richard


----------



## Luanne

I like this one:

I hope your dreams take you to the corners of your smiles, to the highest of your hopes, to the windows of your opportunities, and to the most special places your heart has ever known.  ~Author Unknown

And here is the one we used for dd:

To be nobody but yourself in a world which is doing its best, night and day, to make you everybody else means to fight the hardest battle which any human being can fight; and never stop fighting.  ~e.e. cummings, 1955


----------



## jlr10

from a card I bought for my son: (amended slightly for a daughter)

_Before you were born we dreamed about the young woman you would become.  You have turned out even better than our best dreams._

-But don't tell my son- I am saving this card for his graduation.  I have been holding it since he was 1.  I saw a lot of potential


----------



## sstamm

EAM said:
			
		

> These words of Stonewall Jackson are engraved on the barracks building at Virginia Military Institute:
> 
> "You may be whatever you resolve to be"



This is the quote I was going to suggest.  Every time I see it at VMI, I am inspired.  I want to put it on a wall in our home to remind our children.

Another good one:

Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game.


----------



## onthego

My farorites:

Do what you can with what you have where you are.

The best things in life aren't things.


----------



## sandesurf

This is what we used for our dd. It went along with pictures that I had arrainged from childhood-graduation.
"Always remember, never forget, look towards the future"

an original!


----------



## EAM

*This was one my late mother applied to her life*

"I expect to pass through this life but once. 
If, therefore there can be any kindness I can show or any good thing I can do 
for any fellow being let me do it now... 
Let me not defer it, or neglect it, 
For I shall not pass this way again."

Stephen Grellet (Etienne de Grellet du Mabillier) 

Within a year after she died, this quote was used at my son's sophomore ring ceremony and also at the high school graduation of my twin nieces.  The students who selected the quote did not know how very meaningful it would be to her grandchildren.


----------



## bobcat

EAM said:
			
		

> "I expect to pass through this life but once.
> If, therefore there can be any kindness I can show or any good thing I can do
> for any fellow being let me do it now...
> Let me not defer it, or neglect it,
> For I shall not pass this way again."
> 
> Stephen Grellet (Etienne de Grellet du Mabillier)
> 
> Within a year after she died, this quote was used at my son's sophomore ring ceremony and also at the high school graduation of my twin nieces.  The students who selected the quote did not know how very meaningful it would be to her grandchildren.


Reach for the stars and they are yours, find your own Star.


----------



## VVTrader

*nuther*

The good life is one inspired by love and guided by knowledge- Bertrand Russell


----------



## Luanne

Gayle, be sure to let us know what you finally decide to use.


----------



## gloria

gayle -- 

depending on your relationship and perhaps your sense of humor, a friend of mine told her daughter:

"sit up straight and be passionate about something..."

or perhaps 2 of my current favorites:

*"don't just live the length of your life, live the width of it as well." by diane ackerman

*"well-behaved women never make history"

good luck with your decision .......


----------



## Emily

My favorite . . 


It's kind of fun to do the impossible.     Walt Disney


----------



## teachingmyown

*3 fav's*

Trust in the LORD with all your heart
and lean not on your own understanding;
in all your ways acknowledge him,
and he will direct your paths.

Proverbs 3, 5-6 

"Life moves pretty fast.
If you don't stop and look around once in awhile, you could miss it."
- Ferris Bueller


God grant me(you) the serenity
to accept the things I(you) cannot change;
courage to change the things I(you) can;
and wisdom to know the difference.

Living one day at a time;
Enjoying one moment at a time;
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace;
Taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I(you) would have it;
Trusting that He will make all things right
if I(you) surrender to His Will;
That I(you) may be reasonably happy in this life
and supremely happy with Him
Forever in the next.
Amen.

        --Reinhold Niebuhr


----------



## mepiccolo

I love all of these suggested quotes.  My favorite is by Anais Nin:

And the day came
When the risk to remain
Tight in a bud
Was more painful than the risk it took to blossom
 (beautiful rose picture next to quote)

And another:

Dance like no one is watching
Love like you've never been hurt
Work like you don't need the money


----------



## MRSFUSSY

How about that one from Dr. Suess:

Oh, the places you will go, the people you will see..............



P.S.   Love most of the responses.

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Luanne

MRSFUSSY said:
			
		

> How about that one from Dr. Suess:
> 
> Oh, the places you will go, the people you will see..............



At the Senior band awards dinner the band director read this book to the kids and then had them all sign it for him.  And my dd got another copy (we already had one) as a graduation gift from a good friend of mine who is a teacher.


----------

